# emrge rsync; tritt fehler auf

## -=Daedalus#

Hi,

ich habe mich endlich soweit durschlagen können (mit viel Hilfe aus diesem Forum) das ich jetzt mit rsync arbeiten muss. Hier die erklärung aus der Anleitung, damit iihr wisst wo ich bin:

 *Quote:*   

> 10.Rsync
> 
> Als nächstes ist es nötig, emerge rsync aufzurufen. Wenn Sie ein Gentoo Linux 1.1+ stage3 Archiv verwenden, ist emerge rsync jetzt optional, da dort eine Kopie des Portage Verzeichnisses beigelegt ist. Mit dem Kommando emerge rsync veranlassen Sie emerge, sich mit rsync.gentoo.org zu verbinden und die aktuellste Version des Portage Verzeichnisses herunterzuladen: 
> 
> Beispiel 18
> ...

 

..ich habe emerge sync auch eingegeben, leider bekam ich prompt eine Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> >>>starting rsync with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage
> 
> rsync:getadrinfo:rsync.gentoo.org 873 : Temporary failure in name resulation
> 
> rsync error: error in Socket IO (Code 10) at Clientserver.c (97)
> ...

 

...ich hatte dann mal angenommen das in der /etc/make.conf  was nicht stimmt 

 *Quote:*   

> Wichtig: Die aktuelle Adresse des "rsync" Servers ist momentan: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage. Sollten Sie Schwierigkeiten haben, den Server zu erreichen, überprüfen Sie bitte, ob die SYNC Variable in Ihrer /etc/make.conf auch auf diesen Server konfiguriert ist.

 

...und habe da nachgeschaut. Dummerweise stand da aber die richtige Adresse für rsync drinn. Weiß jetzt nicht so recht was ich machen soll  :Question:   :Sad:  [/code]

----------

## scobby

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Temporary failure in name resulation 
> 
> 

 

da scheint glaub ich was mit deiner /etc/resolv.conf ne zu stimmen

guck mal ob du andere server anpingen kannst[/quote]

----------

## KiLLaCaT

aber bitte nicht mit der IP direkt, sondern mit dem domainnamen (zb: gentoo.org) 

und dann sag mir mal bitte mal was du eingegeben hast um ins internet zu kommen.

MfG

jax

----------

## -=Daedalus#

...mit dem anpingen geht bei mir gerade net, da ich jetzt die datei ifconfig nicht mehr finde  :Question: 

Das habe ich eingegeben, nachdem ich meine eth0 eingetragen habe:

sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.109.42.18 broadcast 192.109.42.16 netmask 255.255.255.240

Ich habe den Teil mit der Domain

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Beispiel 6: /etc/resolv.conf Vorlage
> 
> domain mydomain.com
> ...

 

...ausgelassen, kann es vielleicht daran liegen? Wusste nämlich um ehrlich zu sein nicht was ich unter den beiden punkten 

 *Quote:*   

> nameserver 10.0.0.1
> 
> nameserver 10.0.0.2

 

eintragen muss  :Embarassed: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

in der/etc/resolv.conf musst du bei nameserver die dns-server deines isp intragen.

ich wuerd mal 

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

versuchen, da dein isp warscheinlich wie konfiguration ueber dhcp erledigt.(stell dir vor, die ip des dns servers aendert sich. dann wuerde niemand von deren kunden ins internet kommen. )

wenn du mit dhcpcd eth0 fertig bist, mach mal ifconfig, und poste den inhalt.

mfg

jax

----------

## -=Daedalus#

hab mal den pc neugestartet und (wieder mal) den befehlt modprobe winbond-840 (für meine netzwerkkarte) eingegeben. Hab danach den befehl "nano -w /etc/resolv.conf" eingegeben. Da hab ich dann:

 *Quote:*   

> domain daedalus.com
> 
> nameserver dhcpcd eth0

 

..eingegeben.

Hab danach "sbin/ifconfig" eingeben. Hatte danach folgendes Fenster:

 *Quote:*   

> Limk encope local Loopback
> 
> inet addr: 127.0.0.1 MSK: 255.0.0.0
> 
> UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU. 16436 Metric: 1
> ...

 

Die Werte "Ip" meiner Netzwerkkarte und  "Broadcast" sowie "netmask" wurden nicht eingetragen  :Sad: 

Was hat es sich eiegntlich mit dem Satz auf Sich:

 *Quote:*   

> Beispiel 4: Netzerk Konfiguration via DHCP
> 
> # dhcpcd eth0 
> 
> Anmerkung: Einige Provider erwarten, dass Sie einen Hostnamen übergeben. Um dies zu tun, hängen Sie die Option -h meinhostname an das oben stehende Kommando.
> ...

 

Danke für die Hilfe ncohmals!!!!

----------

## eryvile

Hold it, hold it, kurz vorneweg: wie hängst Du genau am Internet? Ist Deine Netzwerkkarte direkt mit einem DSL-Modem verbunden, oder bist Du in ein normales bereits existierendes Netzwerk integriert (dazu zähle ich jetzt auch DSL-Anschlüsse, die zusätzlich zum DSL-Modem noch einen Router bekommen).

Diese Informationen sind wichtig, um die richtigen Einstellungen in den verschiedenen Dateien (wie z.B. resolv.conf) vornehmen zu können. Der Eintrag 

```

nameserver dhcpcd eth0
```

ist definitiv falsch (daher auch nur die Anzeige Deines Loopback-Netzwerkes bei ifconfig)

Zu dem Satz hinsichtlich dhcpcd und Angabe des Hostnamens:

In Deinem Fall (wenn ich Deine bisherigen Angaben richtig gelesen habe) müsste hier z.B. 

```
# dhcpcd -h deinrechner.daedalus.com eth0
```

 oder einfach nur 

```
# dhcpcd -h deinrechner eth0
```

stehen. Aber wie in der Dokumentation erwähnt, dies nur dann wirklich nötig, wenn es Dein Provider ausdrücklich forder (was mir bis jetzt nicht bekannt ist)

----------

## -=Daedalus#

 *Quote:*   

> Hold it, hold it, kurz vorneweg: wie hängst Du genau am Internet? Ist Deine Netzwerkkarte direkt mit einem DSL-Modem verbunden, oder bist Du in ein normales bereits existierendes Netzwerk integriert (dazu zähle ich jetzt auch DSL-Anschlüsse, die zusätzlich zum DSL-Modem noch einen Router bekommen). 
> 
> 

 

...hänge direkt mit der Netzwerkkarte am dem DSL Modem.

 *Quote:*   

> stehen. Aber wie in der Dokumentation erwähnt, dies nur dann wirklich nötig, wenn es Dein Provider ausdrücklich forder (was mir bis jetzt nicht bekannt ist)

 

...dann kann ich das ja getrost lassen  :Wink: 

----------

## -=Daedalus#

hier nochmals ne auflistung der befehle die ich eingebe, bis zu Emerge:

 *Quote:*   

> # modprobe winbond-840
> 
> # sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.109.42.18 broadcast 192.109.42.16 netmask 255.255.255.255
> 
> # nano -w /etc/resolv.conf
> ...

 

..wobei ich beim rot markierten nicht sicher bin obs nötig ist. Vielelicht sieht ja so einer was ich falsch mache  :Question:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Nachtrag: .Habe nun die ip meines DNS servers herausgefunden und in grün eingetragen. Habe nun wieder alles wie oben eingetragen und komme trotzdem nicht ins internet. Habe auch versucht den befehl PING www.google.de einzugeben. Da hab ich die fehlermeldung: No host oder so bekommen

----------

## ajordan

Guck ma unter http://gentoo.de/htmlfromxsl/pppoe.html

da gibts ne deutschsprachige Anleitung fuer den Inetzugang mit DSL

Alex

----------

## Dimitri

Hi ändere mal folgendes:

# sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.109.42.18 broadcast 192.109.42.16 netmask 255.255.255.255

broadcast in 192.109.42.255 (bin mir nicht sicher evt. ist Broadcast auch 0 also ausprobieren)

netmask in 255.255.255.0

Dim

----------

## -=Daedalus#

@ ajordan

Die Anleitung kenne ich wohl, leider kann ich ihr nicht ganz folgen. Da weder weiß wie ich das ppp und pppoe als moudl initialisieren kann óder in den kernel implentieren (geht das überhaupt in diesem stadium der instalaltion schon?)

@ Dimitri

netmask müsste eigentlich stimmen da ich ihn im windows, dos befehlsfenster mit dem befehl "ipconfug/all" abgefragt habe. Aber ich versuch´s mal. Kann ja nur besser werden.

NACHTRAG: Hab´s jetzt mal getestet broadcast sowie netmask zu ändern, in verschiedenen variationen. LEider ging es trotzdem nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## eryvile

 *-=Daedalus# wrote:*   

> @ ajordan
> 
> Die Anleitung kenne ich wohl, leider kann ich ihr nicht ganz folgen. Da weder weiß wie ich das ppp und pppoe als moudl initialisieren kann óder in den kernel implentieren (geht das überhaupt in diesem stadium der instalaltion schon?)
> 
> 

 

Da Deine Kiste direkt am Modem hängt, wirst Du diesen Weg einschlagen müssen   :Confused:  Alternativ kannst Du noch einen DSL-Router dazwischenhängen, der würde dann den Verbindungsaufbau etc. übernehmen und Deiner Kiste via DHCP alles andere zur Verfügung stellen. Allerdings machen die Ausgaben (>60 Euro, wenn ich mich bei Alternate gerade nicht verguckt habe) in meinen Augen nur dann Sinn, wenn Du mehrere Rechner daran hängen willst. Dafür aber schön klein und einfach zu konfigurieren   :Smile: 

----------

